# Eibach PRO-KIT Performance Springs (E10-23-028-01-22)



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have Eibachs with appropriate struts/shocks on mine. Be prepared to change your driving habits or be ready to do more maintenance...


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Dang were the gen 1s lower to begin with? I know you shot that from a works eye and in the grass but it looks like coilovers there, not the eibach which are like a 1-2" drop

To the OP I just got a set of eibach for my 18 hatch w 16" wheels too but probably won't have a chance to put them on for a few weeks. I'll be sure to post pics when I'm finished though


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

rob_zomb said:


> Anyone have these springs on their Cruze? How do they feel? How do you like them? Please post pics. I am considering getting them for my 2017 Hatchback LT with stock 16" wheels.


Also, the thread directly below yours is *exactly *what you asked about haha


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm currently waiting for mine to show up. I'll post pictures (hopefully I'll remember) once I install them. I'll also let you know what I think about them.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Also, the thread directly below yours is *exactly *what you asked about haha


Which thread is that? Mind linking it? Thank you!


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

HatchLifeRS said:


> I'm currently waiting for mine to show up. I'll post pictures (hopefully I'll remember) once I install them. I'll also let you know what I think about them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Can't wait to hear your feedback! Are you using stock struts, or you're upgrading those too?


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I have Eibachs with appropriate struts/shocks on mine. Be prepared to change your driving habits or be ready to do more maintenance...


Man, that is lowww! What struts are you using?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rob_zomb said:


> Man, that is lowww! What struts are you using?


Bilstein B8's


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

rob_zomb said:


> Can't wait to hear your feedback! Are you using stock struts, or you're upgrading those too?


Stock struts, the springs should work perfectly fine with them. I may upgrade them in the future but for now just throwing the springs on it. I much rather buy a thicker sway bar or something before struts. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

rob_zomb said:


> Iamantman said:
> 
> 
> > Also, the thread directly below yours is *exactly *what you asked about haha
> ...


https://www.cruzetalk.com/#/topics/240663?page=2


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i have them on my 17 cruze lt sedan i was the testcar lol there fine not too low and ride is alot better than the bouncy floaty stock ride


----------



## Daniskye (Jul 4, 2018)

I love mine. Have had them on for about 5 months now.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great @Daniskye! Out of curiosity, did you reuse your bolts or replace them? Thanks!


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Looks great @Daniskye! Out of curiosity, did you reuse your bolts or replace them? Thanks!


GM made them all torque to yield bolts. You can reuse them though. I did when I put the GM kit in and it has been fine. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniskye (Jul 4, 2018)

HatchLifeRS said:


> GM made them all torque to yield bolts. You can reuse them though. I did when I put the GM kit in and it has been fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I will say be careful when using them I had one of them snap on the top of the strut. Also if you go to do it by yourself make sure you get a wiper arm pulley or you'll be SOL


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Iamantman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great @Daniskye! Out of curiosity, did you reuse your bolts or replace them? Thanks!
> ...


Doesn't the GM kit come w all of the hardware?

That's one thing I was a little annoyed w the Eibach kit. It's just springs and no hardware so I need to price out the nuts and bolts from GM and I'm sure they're overpriced grrr


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Doesn't the GM kit come w all of the hardware?
> 
> That's one thing I was a little annoyed w the Eibach kit. It's just springs and no hardware so I need to price out the nuts and bolts from GM and I'm sure they're overpriced grrr


Yes. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Daniskye said:


> I will say be careful when using them I had one of them snap on the top of the strut. Also if you go to do it by yourself make sure you get a wiper arm pulley or you'll be SOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Just take the nut off and hit the arm a bit at the flex point until it pops off. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Just installed the kit last night. Drives nice so far. Isn't as bad as the previous car I had with lowering springs. I'm running 235/40R-18 for tires to give me a bit more cushion than a 225/40R-18.

I'm going on a far drive this weekend so I'll have a better idea of how it handles and it'll hopefully settle over the weekend then I'll take pictures.


Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Stock struts, the springs should work perfectly fine with them. I may upgrade them in the future but for now just throwing the springs on it. I much rather buy a thicker sway bar or something before struts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I cannot find an aftermarket rear sway bar for the Gen IIs, but I love my Whiteline on my Gen I. 

https://www.hotrod.com/articles/how-to-make-a-custom-sway-bar/ 

https://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS+Perform...Vz7bACh0bXQrpEAQYASABEgJBDvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds 

https://welderseries.com/Sway-Bar-K...MI2NqPnpyN4wIVz7bACh0bXQrpEAQYAiABEgK_ufD_BwE 

https://www.jegs.com/i/Competition+...Vz7bACh0bXQrpEAQYAyABEgLYnPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I cannot find an aftermarket rear sway bar for the Gen IIs, but I love my Whiteline on my Gen I.
> 
> https://www.hotrod.com/articles/how-to-make-a-custom-sway-bar/
> 
> ...


Probably because they haven't made one yet. I'm not saying they will. I'm just being optimistic. Gives me modes to look forwards to in the future. I'm pretty tempted to install the rear zlink or whatever GM wants to call it on my Cruze. I know it's a different rear axle. However it looks doable.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

My thoughts exactly
Go to a pick n pull and remove it yourself, that way you can get and keep all the associated hardware. For some reason the website is down now for my local yard, but the rear axle prices are cheap.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Ride was good. Corners nice and the bumps don't feel like they're going up your spine or anything. I still think it needs a nice sized sway bar and/or strut tower brace but that's more a personal preference.
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

Daniskye said:


> I love mine. Have had them on for about 5 months now.


Wow, super clean hatch man!


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Ride was good. Corners nice and the bumps don't feel like they're going up your spine or anything. I still think it needs a nice sized sway bar and/or strut tower brace but that's more a personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I just wish the picture was right side up so I can see it better ?


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Just installed the kit last night. Drives nice so far. Isn't as bad as the previous car I had with lowering springs. I'm running 235/40R-18 for tires to give me a bit more cushion than a 225/40R-18.
> 
> I'm going on a far drive this weekend so I'll have a better idea of how it handles and it'll hopefully settle over the weekend then I'll take pictures.
> 
> ...


Which kit? I see you mentioned the GM kit and the we're talking here about the Eibach one.


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

Daniskye said:


> I love mine. Have had them on for about 5 months now.


Hey I have a question. I just read this model of springs is meant for the sedan models. Is this the exact model of spring you used on your hatch?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

rob_zomb said:


> Which kit? I see you mentioned the GM kit and the we're talking here about the Eibach one.


The Eibach ones. The GM kit only made the car how it should have felt from factory. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

rob_zomb said:


> Hey I have a question. I just read this model of springs is meant for the sedan models. Is this the exact model of spring you used on your hatch?


Eibach website shows the same part number for sedan and hatchback. Just different drops depending on your model. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Eibach website shows the same part number for sedan and hatchback. Just different drops depending on your model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Are your struts and sway bar stock? Did you install the GM kit before putting the Eibach springs, since you know how it feels? I know that kit brings a bigger front sway bar.


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

rob_zomb said:


> Are your struts and sway bar stock? Did you install the GM kit before putting the Eibach springs, since you know how it feels? I know that kit brings a bigger front sway bar.


I installed the GM kit first. When I pulled the sway bar out it still had the P/N sticker on it. It was the same P/N as the sway bar that came in the kit had on it. I was not happy about that..... still threw it in anways. I'm going to take a guess that either, my car came with the kit already installed and I had no clue and used my butt dyno to justify how much better it felt. Ooooor that some of the Cruzes have a smaller sway bar but not all of them. So as far as I'm concerned my stut# and swat bar is stock. 

The Eibach springs made a big difference. I put the wider tires on first but couldn't really utilize them in the corners until I put the Eibach springs in. I also, unexpectedly, noticed the brakes grabbing a bit better since the nose wouldn't dive down on hard brake applications. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

HatchLifeRS said:


> I installed the GM kit first. When I pulled the sway bar out it still had the P/N sticker on it. It was the same P/N as the sway bar that came in the kit had on it. I was not happy about that..... still threw it in anways. I'm going to take a guess that either, my car came with the kit already installed and I had no clue and used my butt dyno to justify how much better it felt. Ooooor that some of the Cruzes have a smaller sway bar but not all of them. So as far as I'm concerned my stut# and swat bar is stock.
> 
> The Eibach springs made a big difference. I put the wider tires on first but couldn't really utilize them in the corners until I put the Eibach springs in. I also, unexpectedly, noticed the brakes grabbing a bit better since the nose wouldn't dive down on hard brake applications.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk



Do you have the RS package? I think that's why. It's an upgrade for non-RS Cruze models. Do you happen to have that part number? There are 2 different sway bars available for the Cruze in the GM parts store, just want to make sure I'm getting the right one.

I already bought the Eibach springs. I'll be putting them on sometime next week. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

Another question. Do you find it troublesome to drive over steep ramps? Does the car scrap a lot?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

rob_zomb said:


> Another question. Do you find it troublesome to drive over steep ramps? Does the car scrap a lot?


Yes I have the RS package. But GM's listing showed me that kit to use so I'm at a lost. I don't have the part number on hand for the sway bar. I'll have to check for it but I should be able to get it off the other sway bar.

No scrapping what so ever. Except for the occasional on that front air deflector. It was doing that when stock though. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

rob_zomb said:


> Do you have the RS package? I think that's why. It's an upgrade for non-RS Cruze models. Do you happen to have that part number? There are 2 different sway bars available for the Cruze in the GM parts store, just want to make sure I'm getting the right one.
> 
> I already bought the Eibach springs. I'll be putting them on sometime next week. I'll let you know how it goes.


The sway bar part number that was on the bar that came out was #39000784. If you're looking for one I can sell you mine. Assuming you're in Ontario, Canada.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Yes I have the RS package. But GM's listing showed me that kit to use so I'm at a lost. I don't have the part number on hand for the sway bar. I'll have to check for it but I should be able to get it off the other sway bar.
> 
> No scrapping what so ever. Except for the occasional on that front air deflector. It was doing that when stock though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Got mine installed today. So happy with the ride so far. Will have a better idea tomorrow after I reallign my car.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Just installed the kit last night. Drives nice so far. Isn't as bad as the previous car I had with lowering springs. I'm running 235/40R-18 for tires to give me a bit more cushion than a 225/40R-18.
> 
> I'm going on a far drive this weekend so I'll have a better idea of how it handles and it'll hopefully settle over the weekend then I'll take pictures.
> 
> ...


Hey y'all quick question. How the hell do you loosen the nut on top of the strut holding the mount in place? I'm using an offset wrench and holding the mount in place with a star bit but I just can't get the torque on the nut to break it loose. 

I'm assuming. Everyone used an impact gun to get that off but I'm love suggestions! I'm a little stuck since it's a Saturday afternoon.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Hey y'all quick question. How the hell do you loosen the nut on top of the strut holding the mount in place? I'm using an offset wrench and holding the mount in place with a star bit but I just can't get the torque on the nut to break it loose.
> 
> I'm assuming. Everyone used an impact gun to get that off but I'm love suggestions! I'm a little stuck since it's a Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You could try putting vice grips on the very top of the strut shaft. However yes I did use an impact gun. I haven't ever tried to take it off without one so I don't know how easily or hard it will be to undo without one. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

It's tough without the right tools. Learned that the hard way haha. You absolutely need a *21mm offset wrench *which can be hard to find. I eventually got one at Sears but it took driving around all day looking for it. It's likey not possible without damaging something if you're using hand tools.

I used some shady tree mechanic wizardry to get the first one off using a 7/8" (which is just a little too big) o2 socket but this is definitely not the way to go. After that disaster I took my ass to the store to get the right tool.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Got the installed though and the ride great! Drove from Baltimore to Philly tonight without an issue so looking forward to driving more on them. 

I'll post some pics soon!


----------

